# 2003 Bolens fwd/rev initial engagement issue



## RayT (Apr 22, 2017)

Model #13AM662F163, 15HP b&s, 38"CUT, VARI-SPEED. in Park, clutch pedal depressed, in Neutral, Deck disengaged, starts and idles fine. When placed in Forward or Reverse and in 1, 2 or 3, it won't engage or move freely. Can rock it forward or backward with no results. As tho it's locked up. If placed in 6 and rock it forward and reverse a couple times, it engages, moves freely, runs and cuts OK. It doesn't operate in 1 and 2 until warmed up, then OK in 2. Replaced both Drive belts and Deck belt last season with OEM's. Did great until ~a month ago. Can my clutch/brake pedal and/or brake be hanging up? Brake works fine on level and slopes, fwd and rev, while operating. Wanting to get a couple more 1 acre cuts before the snow flies. Gonna hafta take the rear wheels off and dolly it into my basement workshop for a total dismantle and TLC. Hoping for some troubleshooting advice. TY, Ray


----------

